
The pain of a successful Hacker News launch - volument
https://volument.com/blog/the-pain-of-a-successful-hacker-news-launch
======
tipiirai
Volument was launched here on this post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20037116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20037116)

We had troubles on scaling the system and some people found our product
confusing. The article tells about the initial success, then getting into
trouble, and finding a way to solve the panic. Thanks to Hacker News for
providing this great feedback channel for new products!

